# Need to re-home asap :(



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

I have 10 lovely rats that i need to re home ASAP due to a change of home. There are 5 boys and 5 girls all various ages. the following need to go in pairs or all 4 together:

Females: (Currently all living together)

1 B.E.W 
1 P.E.W 
1 standard ear Mink self 
1 black and white Berkshire dumbo rat 

! Please note that the dumbo we have suffered a fit a few weeks back and has since become deaf. She can still eat drink and play fine and is in no need to be put to sleep !

Males: (All 3 need to go together)

2 Black and white Hooded 
1 Topaz and white Hooded 

I also have 3 younger rats that were a litter from the B.E.W

Males: (Need to go together)

1 Black and white Hooded 
1 Husky 

Females: (Will be fine with other rats)

1 Topaz and white bareback 

It breaks my heart to see them go but due to having to move into a home where rats are not welcome I have to let them go .


----------



## Cate (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi, how old are each of the rats?


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

The b.e.w and p.e.w are roughly 4 months old.

the three males are a year

the dumbo is roughly 3 months

the mink is roughly 3 months

the two males are roughly 2 months

and the female on her own is roughly 2 months


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

I think i need to make everyone aware of my darlings current situation and if any one can help in any way i would be so grateful.

My nan has become seriously ill. To put it bluntly she only has a few weeks left in her and its not a pleasent few weeks. I have moved in to help out as my grandad isn't doing a fantastic job of looking after her (he's ill himself) so the logical thing to do was to move in. He had one condition - Sell my rats.

I tried and tried just before i moved in, asking around etc but no luck, in the end i told him i HAVE to bring them down with me until i can find new homes. His first answer was to "set the vermin free" the he said i COULD bring them down but they aren't allowed in the house.

As of now my poor poor baby's are stuck up in a black shed at the top of the garden boiling hot during the day, freezing cold during the night. I get them out as much as possible, just for a bbit of cuddle time but it's nothing like it used to be. If i have work i get up early to open the shed door to let the breeze blow through because i came home one day at 3 o clock the sun was blaizing, i'd rang my grandad at 11 to ask him to open the shed door for them, and when i came back it was still locked up!!!

i feel so useless, theres nothing i can do, iv'e argued, pleaded, begged, tried to get them in the house but he just wont have it. It's so hard because its his house and i have to play by his rules but my poor babys have got no life being stuck up in that shed and i feel like a monster.

So if anyone can help me, please just ask friends or friends of friends, family, co-wprkers etc just like i am. 

I dont want them to go but i love them so much i want what is best for them, and i know that it isn't staying with their monster of a mum :*


----------



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

Maybe try to find a friend who will care for them until you can have them back? If it is a short-term absence from you, I think that would be better than trying to find them all loving homes. Or maybe board them somewhere?

If I lived in the same country, I'd definitely help you out.


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

thanks 

Unfortunately i dont know how long it will be for, my grandad is ill but he still has a bit of kick in him so it could be a little as a month or as long as a few years


----------



## Cate (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about your nan and that you have to give up your rats. I've spoken to my mum and we've agreed that it's practical for us to care for all 10 of your rats, if need be. We would love to have them (they all look gorgeous btw!) and we already have rats of a similar age so hopefully they will all become friends before long. 
We live in east Devon and can pick them up towards the end of this week. Let me know if this is suitable.
thanks.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Cate, you rock!!


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Are you taking them then *Cate*?


----------

